# Xorg schermata nera

## Gothral

Ho un problema con Xorg: ho letto tutte le guide, seguito tutti i passaggi ma niente da fare. Nonostante Xorg apparentemente funzioni, quando lancio startx ottengo sempre una schermata nera nonostante abbia installato twm e xterm.

Successivamente ho installato kde ed ottengo lo stesso identico problema.

Questo è il mio xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 319.23  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-11)  Thu May 16 20:17:21 PDT 2013
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

E questo il mio Xorg.o.log

 *Quote:*   

> [   457.503] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.13.4
> 
> Release Date: 2013-04-17
> ...

 

----------

## ago

Apparentemente potrebbe essere legato al driver nvidia. Hai provato nouveau?

Se hai kde non startare con startx, usa il servizio xdm

----------

## Gothral

Problema risolto. Ho scoperto che era dovuto al fatto che ho sia una scheda video integrata della intel (HD 4000) che una una nvidia-geforce optimus dedicata. Ho provato a risolvere il problema utilizzando bumblebee ma nulla da fare. Continuavo ad avere anche con KDE la solita schermata nera senza mouse e tastiera.

Disperato, dopo giorni di tentativi, ho deciso di utilizzare solamente i driver intel per xorg. Ho ricompilato il tutto  ed ora funziona tutto senza problemi.

----------

## matchcase

 *Quote:*   

> ho deciso di utilizzare solamente i driver intel per xor

 

How are you doing that? Do you also use nvidia driver? Or are you just entirely using intel?

Can you post your xorg.conf?

----------

